# What stores to go to in NYC?!



## User42 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey!

I am going to New York soon, and I really want to know what stores I must go to!
Makeup ofcourse (MAC, Sephora etc?!), clothing stores, etc...
I have never been to the USA before so I am really excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xx


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 2, 2009)

Definitely MAC Pro!  There's also a Make Up For Ever store in Greenwich Village.

Toys R Us in Times Square is pretty fun, too.  Sure, it's toys for kids, but there's a ferris wheel in there!!


----------



## User42 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Definitely MAC Pro!  There's also a Make Up For Ever store in Greenwich Village.

Toys R Us in Times Square is pretty fun, too.  Sure, it's toys for kids, but there's a ferris wheel in there!!
_

 
Hahaha yeah I am definetely going to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never tried any MUFE products so I think I'm going to check that out


----------



## Sass (Dec 2, 2009)

There are lots of shops in Soho (highenders galore and lots of unique stuff)...check those out.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 2, 2009)

My two must stops when I head home are Ricky's at 375 Broadway for beauty stuff and Century 21 on Cortlandt St. for high end discounts. There is all sorts of great shopping downtown. Little Italy has a great setup for starting out designers on the weekends set up in a school auditorium too.

Canal St. and the surrounding area is great for knock off bags and watches in secret rooms at the back of the stores and on the street. Bring cash and don't be afraid to bargain!


----------



## User42 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_My two must stops when I head home are Ricky's at 375 Broadway for beauty stuff and Century 21 on Cortlandt St. for high end discounts. There is all sorts of great shopping downtown. Little Italy has a great setup for starting out designers on the weekends set up in a school auditorium too.

Canal St. and the surrounding area is great for knock off bags and watches in secret rooms at the back of the stores and on the street. Bring cash and don't be afraid to bargain!_

 
Haha I am already saving money for my trip


----------



## jess126xo (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Definitely MAC Pro!  There's also a Make Up For Ever store in Greenwich Village.

Toys R Us in Times Square is pretty fun, too.  Sure, it's toys for kids, but there's a ferris wheel in there!!
_

 
 LOL yes the toy r us is fun ! 
Go to soho they have the best stores forever21, AE, hollister, prada, aldo, um victoria secrets, kid robot, sephora but the One in times square is bigger ! Um louis vittion is there omg so many store I forget what they are all called LOL ! 

Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## jess126xo (Dec 2, 2009)

Also go to rockafeller center they light the tree today it is very pretty and you can ice skate near by.


----------



## blondie711 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with the poster above, Ricky's is a must! There are several in the city, just check for the locations close to where you will be. Henri Bendel has a great makeup department, as does Bergdorf Goodman. I always buy cosmetics, candles, perfumes from those two that I don't see anywhere else. Pearl River Mart is another great place, but not for cosmetics. Go down to Canal St and get great sunglasses, 2 for $10.00, clutches, hats, etc..
HTH! Have a great trip.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LIEHIEZE* 

 
_Haha I am already saving money for my trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are going to have SO MUCH FUN!!! I'm so excited to head back and visit my folks in 2 weeks!

Little Italy and Soho, IMHO, are the best stops for shopping, Barney's and Clyde's on Madison Ave. are also fun stops, but mega expensive. 

You also must try a Gray's Papaya hot dog and pina colada (multiple locations), John's Pizzeria on Bleecker or Patsy's on University are great pizza places, and you really can't beat the Chinese food in NYC. Try and take in a Dim Sum brunch while you're in town!

PS: If you're Dutch (which I gather you are), you have an advantage! The NYC accent comes from a Dutch/British mix so Dutch tourists who learn British English always sound like NYC locals! I was a tour guide at one of the museums for 5 years and the Dutch always stumped all of us!


----------



## thezander (Dec 3, 2009)

If you've got plenty of spending money, I would suggest the Anna Sui boutique. It's a really cute store, and some of the items are more affordable - jewelry, etc. I've always had good luck finding stuff there.

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## User42 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_You are going to have SO MUCH FUN!!! I'm so excited to head back and visit my folks in 2 weeks!

Little Italy and Soho, IMHO, are the best stops for shopping, Barney's and Clyde's on Madison Ave. are also fun stops, but mega expensive. 

You also must try a Gray's Papaya hot dog and pina colada (multiple locations), John's Pizzeria on Bleecker or Patsy's on University are great pizza places, and you really can't beat the Chinese food in NYC. Try and take in a Dim Sum brunch while you're in town!

PS: If you're Dutch (which I gather you are), you have an advantage! The NYC accent comes from a Dutch/British mix so Dutch tourists who learn British English always sound like NYC locals! I was a tour guide at one of the museums for 5 years and the Dutch always stumped all of us!_

 
Hahaha yeah we learn British English in school here xD


----------



## Sass (Dec 3, 2009)

How about a belly piercing on MacDougal St. (Whatever Tattoo II) in the West Village????  ...just a thought!


----------



## User42 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_How about a belly piercing on MacDougal St. (Whatever Tattoo II) in the West Village????  ...just a thought!_

 
 Hahahahaha my mom would never let me x'D


----------



## Sass (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LIEHIEZE* 

 
_Hahahahaha my mom would never let me x'D_

 
Ha!  I got my tongue piercing at 21 and that's because my mom said I wasn't grown until I turn 21.  Belly ring at 30...  We have some very cool Moms!!!


----------



## User42 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Ha!  I got my tongue piercing at 21 and that's because my mom said I wasn't grown until I turn 21.  Belly ring at 30...  We have some very cool Moms!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha well I got my tragus pierced for my 15th birthday but she said: You are NOT making any more holes in your body! xD


----------



## Sass (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LIEHIEZE* 

 
_Hahaha well I got my tragus pierced for my 15th birthday but she said: You are NOT making any more holes in your body! xD_

 
OK your Mom is cool and my is almost cool.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2009)

I have to second the suggestions to check out SOHO and NOLITA... wear comfortable shoes and be ready to walk. And please don't neglect West Boardway. If you go on a weekend there will be tons of street vendors all over the place. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## User42 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_OK your Mom is cool and my is almost cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha well it was more because my dad agreed with it xD


----------



## User42 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I have to second the suggestions to check out SOHO and NOLITA... where comfortable shoes and be ready to walk. And please dont neglect West Boardway. If you go on a weekend there will be tons of street vendors all over the place. Be safe and have fun._

 
yeah I am definetely going to take my sneakers, and not my heels 
I am not going on a weekend, I am probably going to be there from monday evening till friday evening


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you going to do any of the tourist-y things (besides shopping)?


----------



## User42 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_Are you going to do any of the tourist-y things (besides shopping)?_

 
Hahahaha yeah ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanna go see the statue of liberty, go to ground zero, stuff like that


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 4, 2009)

The only thing I would say to stay away from is the Circle Line. It's incredibly boring and it will be unbearably cold!


----------



## User42 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_The only thing I would say to stay away from is the Circle Line. It's incredibly boring and it will be unbearably cold!_

 
hahahaha


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 5, 2009)

I just got my tickets for Christmas and just read that Frederic Malle has opened a perfume boutique on Madison Ave.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another store you should hit is Bond #9 also in Soho. 

Get yourself a Metrocard for the subway and bus when you get there...if you take cabs, you will run out of $$$ fast!


----------



## User42 (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_I just got my tickets for Christmas and just read that Frederic Malle has opened a perfume boutique on Madison Ave.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another store you should hit is Bond #9 also in Soho. 

Get yourself a Metrocard for the subway and bus when you get there...if you take cabs, you will run out of $$$ fast!_

 
Duh! cabs are soo expensive (and I need my money for shopping! x'D)


----------



## obscuria (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Definitely MAC Pro! There's also a Make Up For Ever store in Greenwich Village.

Toys R Us in Times Square is pretty fun, too. Sure, it's toys for kids, but there's a ferris wheel in there!!_

 
I got to say, during my time in NYC, out of all the stores, the Toys R Us ferris wheel was one of my favorites!

Oh, and if you like Anna Sui clothing and cosmetics, it's located in NYC.

Serendipity 3 is a great place for extravagant desserts. Their frozen hot chocolate is their most popular item.


----------



## User42 (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I got to say, during my time in NYC, out of all the stores, the Toys R Us ferris wheel was one of my favorites!

Oh, and if you like Anna Sui clothing and cosmetics, it's located in NYC.

Serendipity 3 is a great place for extravagant desserts. Their frozen hot chocolate is their most popular item._

 
Hahahahaha  
well, I don't know what Anna Sui clothing or cosmetics are like soo... 
and frozen hot choclate? Wooot? sounds nice though


----------



## jess126xo (Dec 12, 2009)

omg ! so i went to the ricky's next to my college the other day, that store is too die for ! they have amazing things and awesome combos with great prices ! def. agree with everyone saying Rickys is the place to go. They even have Ben nye products i didnt even know that and only $7.99 for eyeshadows.


----------



## .Ice (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty much what everyone said. You *must* go to SoHo, they have shops galore! The MAC Pro on 7 W 22nd Street on the 2nd floor, then there's the regular MAC free standing store like a few feet away, Origins is close by too. Of course there is 5th ave where there is even more shops (Saks 5th lol). You can take the train when you're done (subway close by) to Macy's Herald Square (34th street), or if you like walking you can just walk there (although it's a good pull away lol)... Not makeup related but there's this place on the west village called "L'Arte del Gelato"... their Gelato is to die for!


----------



## User42 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Ice* 

 
_Pretty much what everyone said. You *must* go to SoHo, they have shops galore! The MAC Pro on 7 W 22nd Street on the 2nd floor, then there's the regular MAC free standing store like a few feet away, Origins is close by too. Of course there is 5th ave where there is even more shops (Saks 5th lol). You can take the train when you're done (subway close by) to Macy's Herald Square (34th street), or if you like walking you can just walk there (although it's a good pull away lol)... Not makeup related but there's this place on the west village called "L'Arte del Gelato"... their Gelato is to die for!
_

 
Thanks! I'll write those streets down  I really need to get a map when I'm there hahaha


----------



## User42 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess126xo* 

 
_omg ! so i went to the ricky's next to my college the other day, that store is too die for ! they have amazing things and awesome combos with great prices ! def. agree with everyone saying Rickys is the place to go. They even have Ben nye products i didnt even know that and only $7.99 for eyeshadows._

 
Really? Thats cheap! Especially compared to what eyeshadows cost here 
The cheapest ones are about 4/5 dollars... and thats a crappy brand! xD


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 13, 2009)

*Trash and Vaudeville, another classic store from the old punker days on St. Mark's Place is also a good one, along with Antique Boutique which is right next to the Rickie's in NoHo. Patricia Field (Sex and the City costume designer) also has a store in The Bowery.

I fly on Friday...can't wait to go home and stuff my face with mom's Italian food and visit the new Frederic Malle store!
*


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 10, 2010)

Sooooo? How was your trip? Where did you go? What did you see?


----------



## User42 (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_Sooooo? How was your trip? Where did you go? What did you see?_

 
I'm going on the 22nd of february.
I was going to go during the christmas holidays but we couldn't for many reasons..
But now we already booked the flight and hotel so thats about 99% chance that were going hahaha


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 19, 2010)

Sak's fifth avenue!! <3


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 19, 2010)

duplicate message.. whoops..


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and Tiffanys of course! The flagship store!

U must also check out FAO!


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 20, 2010)

I went to the Frederic Malle store while I was there...the only one of it's kind outside of Paris. If you love perfumes like I do, you should stop there. They are very generous with samples too!

I am so in love with Une Fleur de Cassie!


----------



## User42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejt** 

 
_Oh and Tiffanys of course! The flagship store!

U must also check out FAO!_

 
I am so going to Tiffanys, I saw a cute necklace online that I really wanna get


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, kiddo? Have you gone yet? If so, what did you think?


----------



## User42 (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_Well, kiddo? Have you gone yet? If so, what did you think?_

 
nope, going february 22nd :]


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_My two must stops when I head home are Ricky's at 375 Broadway for beauty stuff and* Century 21 on Cortlandt St. for high end discounts. *There is all sorts of great shopping downtown. Little Italy has a great setup for starting out designers on the weekends set up in a school auditorium too.

Canal St. and the surrounding area is great for knock off bags and watches in secret rooms at the back of the stores and on the street. Bring cash and don't be afraid to bargain!_

 

OP
If u go to C21 may I suggest to u, to ONLY GO IN THE MORNING!
that place is a mad house, I use to work there


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LIEHIEZE* 

 
_nope, going february 22nd :]_

 

Also, when u come to NYC, may I suggest visiting other parts of NYC besides Manhattan?
Brooklyn is a great place to shop as well as the Bronx Zoo  , IDK about Queens though


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_OP
If u go to C21 may I suggest to u, to ONLY GO IN THE MORNING!
that place is a mad house, I use to work there_

 
OMG I would never be able to work there! My paycheck would be in the negative! 

Last trip I got a pair of Hudsons, 2 C&C T-shirts, Hawaiianas, 3 wrap sweathers that were at Nordstrom for $75 each and a bag for $300 total.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Mar 2, 2010)

So how was it??!?!


----------



## User42 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_So how was it??!?!_

 
haha it was awesome!! I had so much fun :] 
too bad there was that snowstorm cuz we couldn't do a lot of things on those two days, and our flight back was delayed, but it still was awesome :]


----------

